

Netflix is coming to Canada this fall - MikeCapone
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2366645,00.asp

======
openfly
Today it's netflix. Tomorrow they will throw off the yolk of British
imperialism and embrace the inalienable rights to freedom that we've longed to
share with them.

